# Training offer



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2016)

This semester has been pretty light. I had pretty much cut off all new clients.  I am going to open back up though. 

10 spots, 12 weeks, any purpose training programs and supervision for $125.  I will drop it to $100 if you start up a training log here 

Plenty of references on the board here. Hit me up with questions.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes. Good programs  and pretty much only an idiot wouldn't progress from his help. Great handy's too.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 4, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Yes. Good programs  and pretty much only an idiot wouldn't progress from his help. Great handy's too.



Are the handy's included in the price?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Are the handy's included in the price?



Umm everyone is different. I'm special so I promised not to tell


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Are the handy's included in the price?



If I said yes would that get you to stop training in toe shoes?


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 4, 2016)

Great deal.  I am strongly considering this.


----------



## Bstalker (Feb 4, 2016)

I am currently paying more than this for  a not tailored to me general diet and a work out program monthly.
 So question will there be dietary help in there as well?
Also no advice on "supplements" from my current guy.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2016)

Bstalker said:


> I am currently paying more than this for  a not tailored to me general diet and a work out program monthly.
> So question will there be dietary help in there as well?
> Also no advice on "supplements" from my current guy.



you can have POB partner with Spongy for the diet portion here.  POB will be lifting, Spongy diet/nutrition and any "supplements" he would be able to help out too.  Both know what they are doing


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 4, 2016)

You train older guys POB?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2016)

Bstalker said:


> I am currently paying more than this for  a not tailored to me general diet and a work out program monthly.
> So question will there be dietary help in there as well?
> Also no advice on "supplements" from my current guy.



Diet no not in this round.  I do suggest general macro guidelines for my programs if requested or nutrition seems to be a limiting factor.

Happy to answer supplement questions of course.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2016)

Bullseye Forever said:


> You train older guys POB?



Yes.  I think seeker is older than you.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes.  I think seeker is older than you.



Yeah but seeker takes a bath in formeldahyde every night, so he doesn't count.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 5, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yeah but seeker takes a bath in formeldahyde every night, so he doesn't count.



Ha ha!! Lmao!!


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 5, 2016)

Is this good for meet peaks too?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2016)

widehips71 said:


> Is this good for meet peaks too?



It is yes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2016)

Mickems has offered to pay for 2 members as part of this deal... here is what's required to get one of these spots...

Message me why you should be sponsored. Broke cause of school payments? Laid off? Truck stop has been slow? Or maybe you want to do your first pl meet but have no clue how to do it? Maybe you are busting ass in the gym to get bigger but just not seeing the results you should be?  Whatever it is, let me know in a pm.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 6, 2016)

Mickems is ****ing awesome. I think I know of a good candidate... I'll shoot them a pm.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2016)

Mickems, I believe this is the second time you've done this? Correct me if I'm wrong. Regardless you have stepped up to the plate and put your money where your mouth is for this forum, it's members, and your fellow man. For that I would like to publicly thank you. This could be the difference between someone attaining their dream physique or strength levels or wandering aimlessly without a real plan. These are the small things that everyday heroes do that make them heroes. My hats off to you sir. 

To anyone remotely considering having POB coach them:

Don't wait until the slots fill up. It's money well spent and POB is not only good on his word and results but he will be right behind you, screaming at you to push harder if he has to, every step of the way. POB worked with me for my first PL meet last year and even made the drive of 2hrs or so I think it was to be there to help coach me through it. DYS was also lifting In that meet and POB actually coached both of us and we lifted on the same day so pillar was there from sunup to sun down. I would love to see any examples of another online training coach doing anything remotely close to that for their clients.


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 6, 2016)

Gents, POB knows his sh*t. The program will get you results. It's money more than well spent!


----------



## bvs (Feb 6, 2016)

Mickems what a fuucking top bloke


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 6, 2016)

Top shelf, Mickems!!


----------



## Bstalker (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok I am in PB I guess PM me or let me know how you want to get in touch.

And Mickems hats off to you sir.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 6, 2016)

Mickems you are a Good Man..............


On another note:    When POB offers this, if you are serious about going further in your training, then jump on this offer.   He has Coached/Programmed/Trained me for almost 2 years now, thru 3 meets.  He knows more about training then anyone I know.  The results are insane that you get, whether in a meet or just body composition.  Serious about a change, then take the offer.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 6, 2016)

That's awesome of u mickems. Good man


----------



## Seeker (Feb 6, 2016)

Mickems deserves a handy. POB to do the honors


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 6, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Mickems deserves a handy. POB to do the honors



find someone to play with his balls as well..good man mickems


----------



## mickems (Feb 6, 2016)

Just to inform anyone teetering on the fence trying to progress in your gains or compete PL for the first time, you better jump on this deal, I did it and it was HAAAAAAAAAAARD! But when the sweat and pain stopped, I got jacked. Wait a minute, the pain and sweat never stops.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2016)

Bstalker said:


> Ok I am in PB I guess PM me or let me know how you want to get in touch.
> 
> And Mickems hats off to you sir.



Like I said in the post. Pm me and give me a damn good reason why you deserve to be sponsored by mickems.


----------



## nightster (Feb 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> This semester has been pretty light. I had pretty much cut off all new clients.  I am going to open back up though.
> 
> 10 spots, 12 weeks, any purpose training programs and supervision for $125.  I will drop it to $100 if you start up a training log here
> 
> Plenty of references on the board here. Hit me up with questions.




For those of us who've never had a trainer, online or in person.  What does this consist of, and how is it done?


----------



## Bstalker (Feb 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Like I said in the post. Pm me and give me a damn good reason why you deserve to be sponsored by mickems.



You misunderstood me I am willing to pay sir.
I was giving him his dues for what he has done.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 7, 2016)

Well seriously I'm wanting someone to help me with my diets/workouts to get back to where I was before but without the fat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2016)

nightster said:


> For those of us who've never had a trainer, online or in person.  What does this consist of, and how is it done?



Training program is a spreadsheet and tells you what to do.

You keep a training log which you email weekly along with any video you take (I do ask that you trim the video so I don't have to watch 3 minutes of you putting wraps on and 10 seconds of you actually setting up a lifting). 

You get feedback from me on the log and vids when needed


Make gains

Get paid 

**** bitches 



Bstalker said:


> You misunderstood me I am willing to pay sir.
> I was giving him his dues for what he has done.



Gotcha. Shoot me a pm and I will give you my email. We can discuss from there. Just let me know in the pm what you are looking to do as far as goals


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2016)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well seriously I'm wanting someone to help me with my diets/workouts to get back to where I was before but without the fat



Then get at me Bull!


----------



## nightster (Feb 7, 2016)

I am VERY seriously considering this. I just have a couple more questions about this (I respect POB and don't want to possibly waste his time) So if anyone can answer these it would be a great help.  I assume it is a workout program that consists of exercises to be done daily, and etc. I go to a Comercial gym solo. I find I use more machines because I don't have a spotter, and don't want to ask anyone.  And to be clear I think Mickems offer is awesome (right on man!!) I will leave that offer for people who may need/ deserve it more than me.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2016)

nightster said:


> I am VERY seriously considering this. I just have a couple more questions about this (I respect POB and don't want to possibly waste his time) So if anyone can answer these it would be a great help.  I assume it is a workout program that consists of exercises to be done daily, and etc. I go to a Comercial gym solo. I find I use more machines because I don't have a spotter, and don't want to ask anyone.  And to be clear I think Mickems offer is awesome (right on man!!) I will leave that offer for people who may need/ deserve it more than me.



POB can incorporate some machine work but most of it will be with a barbell or dumbells. You don't really lift to failure on his programs so there's really no need for a spotter.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 7, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Mickems, I believe this is the second time you've done this? Correct me if I'm wrong. Regardless you have stepped up to the plate and put your money where your mouth is for this forum, it's members, and your fellow man. For that I would like to publicly thank you. This could be the difference between someone attaining their dream physique or strength levels or wandering aimlessly without a real plan. These are the small things that everyday heroes do that make them heroes. My hats off to you sir.
> 
> To anyone remotely considering having POB coach them:
> 
> Don't wait until the slots fill up. It's money well spent and POB is not only good on his word and results but he will be right behind you, screaming at you to push harder if he has to, every step of the way. POB worked with me for my first PL meet last year and even made the drive of 2hrs or so I think it was to be there to help coach me through it. DYS was also lifting In that meet and POB actually coached both of us and we lifted on the same day so pillar was there from sunup to sun down. I would love to see any examples of another online training coach doing anything remotely close to that for their clients.



X2 this scouting report on both of these guys.  Mickems in particular, is a solid team player & always looking for ways to help the board and others hes been that way since he came here.

POB can you put together a strength program for a couple of my wrestlers?


----------



## nightster (Feb 7, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> POB can incorporate some machine work but most of it will be with a barbell or dumbells. You don't really lift to failure on his programs so there's really no need for a spotter.



Thanks man!!!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 7, 2016)

Well worth it dude , the program is awesom my (17) son and I have been doing it for a while now and we're both getting stronger and sore alot , if you do it you won't regret it.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 7, 2016)

I pretty much keep to myself on my work out progress and/or fall backs, but when I did incorporate POB's program into my own, I found some new strength that I was really hoping I had left in my old bag of bones. Just because I never posted a log, or shared experiences, or communicated with POB after the beginning, does not mean I didn't use the program, because I did. I have the strength to prove it. I went from barely squeaking a 400lbs bench, to a 420lbs, 2 rep bench, a 230 ohp, to 265, and even up on my leg lifts, coming from a guy with fake knees, and just cruising on a small dose of test, that says a lot. I am a couple months shy of 53 yo and I easily out lift guys way younger than me. If you guys are wondering about "being old", don't fuking sweat it, you're good.
Much respect Mick for the gesture.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> X2 this scouting report on both of these guys.  Mickems in particular, is a solid team player & always looking for ways to help the board and others hes been that way since he came here.
> 
> POB can you put together a strength program for a couple of my wrestlers?



I ****ing LOVE working with wrestlers. You guys are insane. Every wrestler I have ever coached has blown me away. Complete animals.  Would be happy to help out. Shoot me a pm with your email. I want to go over what they are doing now.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2016)

nightster said:


> I am VERY seriously considering this. I just have a couple more questions about this (I respect POB and don't want to possibly waste his time) So if anyone can answer these it would be a great help.  I assume it is a workout program that consists of exercises to be done daily, and etc. I go to a Comercial gym solo. I find I use more machines because I don't have a spotter, and don't want to ask anyone.  And to be clear I think Mickems offer is awesome (right on man!!) I will leave that offer for people who may need/ deserve it more than me.



I prefer not to use machines. They can be good for some stuff but not much. I like ham curl machines because you can usually adjust the length of the lever arm. But you can't beat a free weight.

I never ask people to train daily.  Recovery is key to any goal.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 10, 2016)

I've seen what PoB program has done for some people and $100 is a steal. Can't commit to this right now but hope this offer come around again in the future when I can actually afford to pay someone for help lol.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 10, 2016)

Out of curiosity, how many days does one need to run your program?
I have zero days off between school and work, I squeeze in morning sessions for the time being.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Out of curiosity, how many days does one need to run your program?
> I have zero days off between school and work, I squeeze in morning sessions for the time being.



3 days per week


----------



## mickems (Feb 10, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Out of curiosity, how many days does one need to run your program?
> I have zero days off between school and work, I squeeze in morning sessions for the time being.



Hey Beedeezy, if you're really considering doing this training but, don't have the time, you gotta make time. It's worth it. Just like anything else, if you want results in life , you have to prioritize. I don't know your full situation but, most people, if they really think about it, they're wasting time on something else (that is not as important) that could be used to reach your goals. As long as your heart is in it, $100 is nothing compared to the results.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 10, 2016)

mickems said:


> Hey Beedeezy, if you're really considering doing this training but, don't have the time, you gotta make time. It's worth it. Just like anything else, if you want results in life , you have to prioritize. I don't know your full situation but, most people, if they really think about it, they're wasting time on something else (that is not as important) that could be used to reach your goals. As long as your heart is in it, $100 is nothing compared to the results.



Oh, I make time for sure. I am running the cube right now 4 days a week. I was just curious how many days he has the clients doing. I only sleep 5-6 hours some nights because I get off work at 10pm and need to be back at work 10am the next day. So get to bed around 11:30ish or later and I'm up at 6 to make sure I can get my work in.
To be honest the only reason I'm not already in contact with PoB is I don't have any money. Only a month into the new semester and I'm broke. Between paying for school/bills/groceries I just can't afford it right now. I know its worth the $100 plus more and I'm sure it seems crazy to hear someone can't swing a hundred buck but I am pay check to pay check for the next 4 1/2 years until I finish school. It took me like 3 months to get knee sleeves to squat in LOL!


----------



## mickems (Feb 10, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Oh, I make time for sure. I am running the cube right now 4 days a week. I was just curious how many days he has the clients doing. I only sleep 5-6 hours some nights because I get off work at 10pm and need to be back at work 10am the next day. So get to bed around 11:30ish or later and I'm up at 6 to make sure I can get my work in.
> To be honest the only reason I'm not already in contact with PoB is I don't have any money. Only a month into the new semester and I'm broke. Between paying for school/bills/groceries I just can't afford it right now. I know its worth the $100 plus more and I'm sure it seems crazy to hear someone can't swing a hundred buck but I am pay check to pay check for the next 4 1/2 years until I finish school. It took me like 3 months to get knee sleeves to squat in LOL!



I hear ya. That's some seriously crazy work hrs.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 10, 2016)

mickems said:


> I hear ya. That's some seriously crazy work hrs.



It's really not too bad. I work 12hr shift fri-sun, and school mon-thurs. Working is the easy part really, took some online classes this semester for the first time thinking it would give me more time off. WRONG! these bastards give you twice the busy work compared to a traditional show up to lecture class. Will NOT be taking online classes ever again lol. My wife makes fun of me because she pretty much only take online and I can't stand the busy work, its like being treated like a child, they want to know you can't slack and get by. My GPA is too important to just coast by with a 'C' to pass. Need at least 3.5 to be competitive for the grad school admissions 4.0 with solid GRE and references to guarantee a spot though.

Sorry to ramble on your thread Pillar, I'm done now please forgive me.


----------



## Faulty81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Would this program work for someone with a lumbar fusion?? I don't deadlift and I do really light weight squats. Everything else is fair game.... Just don't want to under the knife again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

Faulty81 said:


> Would this program work for someone with a lumbar fusion?? I don't deadlift and I do really light weight squats. Everything else is fair game.... Just don't want to under the knife again.



Not really no. Mostly for liability I won't work with certain conditions. This is one of them. Sorry bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> It's really not too bad. I work 12hr shift fri-sun, and school mon-thurs. Working is the easy part really, took some online classes this semester for the first time thinking it would give me more time off. WRONG! these bastards give you twice the busy work compared to a traditional show up to lecture class. Will NOT be taking online classes ever again lol. My wife makes fun of me because she pretty much only take online and I can't stand the busy work, its like being treated like a child, they want to know you can't slack and get by. My GPA is too important to just coast by with a 'C' to pass. Need at least 3.5 to be competitive for the grad school admissions 4.0 with solid GRE and references to guarantee a spot though.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on your thread Pillar, I'm done now please forgive me.



You and I are in the same boat. I graduate in May from UMass online and will have a 3.8gpa at least.  GRE during the late spring and grad school apps this summer. Applying to Harvard, BU and George Washington so I'm not ****ing around in school.  Gotta say though, I have had an easier time online than in the class as I have in the past.  My training took a hit the last two years with school. I have had a hell of a time getting work in.  I do make sure that I get enough to keep my weight over 240 though.  DYS and I used to be a close match total wise. He is kicking my ass lately because of this.  It's worth it IMO.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

Still have a spot from Mickems open... Someone man up, try something different. Surprised by this... I guess you all must be afraid that you might "get too big.?"


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Still have a spot from Mickems open... Someone man up, try something different. Surprised by this... I guess you all must be afraid that you might "get too big.?"



Tempting offer...I'd feel awful having someone else pay, rather pay myself. Ur a good dude mickems.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Still have a spot from Mickems open... Someone man up, try something different. Surprised by this... I guess you all must be afraid that you might "get too big.?"



I got too big.


----------



## mickems (Feb 16, 2016)

It's a shame this type of training doesn't affect the pp. I wanna get swole.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

I might nominate Zeigler myself and whip that boy into shape.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 16, 2016)

Do you think he would stick to your plan though? Not calling him out, just curious


----------



## DF (Feb 16, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I got too big.



Fatty!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickems (Feb 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I might nominate Zeigler myself and whip that boy into shape.



think of the results


View attachment 2485


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 16, 2016)

DF said:


> Fatty!!!!!!!!



HI POT!!! MEET KETTLE!!!


Fattier :32 (16):


----------



## CardinalJacked (Feb 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance can you pm me?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 16, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I got too big.



Na bro your pants were just to small. Lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 16, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Na bro your pants were just to small. Lol


I swear the first time I meet you in person I'm gonna punch you in the throat then shake your hand smiling :32 (17):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I swear the first time I meet you in person I'm gonna punch you in the throat then shake your hand smiling :32 (17):



Would be the last thing you did.  I have never in my life seen anyone that can move as fast as he can.  I hope you do make it to a meet with us. You should see the shit he does.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 16, 2016)

He can't catch me if I'm wearing my stretchy tight pants from Costco. I can roundhouse a giraffe in these ****ers.


----------



## mickems (Feb 20, 2016)

So who else is jumping on this training offer?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm in boy. 2000# by June. 


Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm in boy. 2000# by June.
> 
> 
> Lol



Pussy. Be a man and go for 2100


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Pussy. Be a man and go for 2100



I can't. Rps won't let me wear my tights.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm in boy. 2000# by June.
> 
> 
> Lol



Welll. I have some work to do


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 21, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm in boy. 2000# by June.
> 
> 
> Lol


Looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## Kvasir (Feb 21, 2016)

P O B., I've been convinced and am willing to pay and continue to work hard if you have any openings remaining. I PM'd you with my info.  Thanks.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 21, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Looking forward to seeing this!



Ok I feel like I need to add a disclaimer that I'm NOT going to hit 2k by June lmao. Maybe June of 2019!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 21, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Ok I feel like I need to add a disclaimer that I'm NOT going to hit 2k by June lmao. Maybe June of 2019!



I'm gonna hit 2001 then. Pussy


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 21, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm gonna hit 2001 then. Pussy



Gosh dammit. I WILL beat you in October. I don't care if I have to shit out my spine on DL to make up for your freak bench!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 21, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Gosh dammit. I WILL beat you in October. I don't care if I have to shit out my spine on DL to make up for your freak bench!



Hahaha its gonna be a blast man. I don't care who beats who as long as we all kill it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2016)

Speaking of October is that meet posted yet on the rps site?


----------

